# Early Alvin Drysdale 10 Speed Bicycle



## antque (Dec 21, 2021)

Bought this along Alvin Drysdale with the Claud Butler track bike I've posted, bike appears all original, purchased from the owners grandson.  both bike have never been for sale until a recently


----------



## kccomet (Dec 21, 2021)

nice what's the componets


----------



## juvela (Dec 22, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for sharing this wonderful find with the forum   😉

---


kccomet said:


> nice what's the componets



headset:  Stonglight P3





bottom bracket assembly:  Stronglight Competition 34





chainwheels & Y-adaptors:  Simplex





pedals:  Sakae Ringyo model SP-12 AL







			VeloBase.com - Component: Sakae/Ringyo (SR) SP-12AL
		


toe clips: KKT

hubs:  Campag Gran Sport nr. 1006G: 





gear ensemble: Campag Gran Sport:  1012/1, 1005/2








brakes: GB Coureur serie, hiduminium -





-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 22, 2021)

antque said:


> Bought this along Alvin Drysdale with the Claud Butler track bike I've posted, bike appears all original, purchased from the owners grandson.  both bike have never been for sale until a recently
> 
> View attachment 1531281



Does it have the brazed on shifter clamp? What's the serial number? I have 2 similar Drysedales and a few earlier ones.


----------

